# Erpresser Email



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 22442 (13 August 2018)

Hallo,
ich erhielt eine Email, in der ich zu einer Zahlung per Bitcoin gebracht werden soll, mit Androhung von Veröffentlichung von Mitschnitten meiner Webcam usw...
Der Absender behauptet, das Lesen der Email per Tracking prüfen zu können.
Gelesen habe ich sie mit Thunderbird-Originaleinstellung, d.h. ohne nachladen von externen Inhalten.
HTML kann ich nirgends im Quelltext finden.

Im Header steht ein Eintrag unter X-Bounce-Tracking-Info.

Frage:

Was besagt X-Bounce-Tracking-Info? Herkunft der Mail oder wie behauptet Rückmeldung?

Würde mich freuen Hilfe zu erhalten.
Vielen Dank, Tirus


----------



## BenTigger (13 August 2018)

Vergiss all den Scheiß und packe die Mail in den Mülleimer.
Ich habe sowas übrigens auch schon bekommen und zurückgeschrieben:

"Ohh jaaaa bitte mache das öffentlich, das befriedigt total meine exibitionistischen Wesenszüge und sende mir den Link, damit ich das mit all meinen Kontakten teilen kann"

Leider habe ich keine Antwort bekommen..

Zudem ist meine Webcam am Laptop schon seit Jahren nicht funktionsfähig, bzw. liefert nur Schwarze Bilder.
Also kann der das ruhig veröffentlichen 

Das bedeutet, es werden nur irgendwelche zufälligen Mailadressen angeschrieben, in der Hoffnung, der Inhaber gerät in Panik und zahlt.

Siehe auch z.B hier:

https://www.berliner-zeitung.de/dig...essung-nach-angeblichem-pornoschauen-30971586
oder
https://www.t-online.de/digital/sic...ocken-ihre-opfer-mit-echten-passwoertern.html

Das Bounce Tracking System ist nur eine Rückmeldung, wenn eine Mail z.B an eine ungültige Mailadresse oder vom Server als Spam interpretiert wurde.
Das hat nichts damit zu tun, ob du die Mail auch gelesen hast, oder nicht.


----------



## Reducal (13 August 2018)

….neulich bekam ein Kunde von mir so eine Nachricht von Timo Hüttendorf, alias [email protected], auf eine eMailadresse ohne gespeicherte Kontakte, die nur in einer Versuchsumgebung mit einem Computer verwendet wird, der gar keine Kamera hat.



			
				Betrüger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo **** *****,
> 
> Warum ich dir schreibe? Das ist ganz einfach:
> 
> ...



Nun wird einem überall geraten, dass man eine Anzeige erstatten soll. Wofür das gut sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht, abgesehen vom statistischen Zweck. Aber gut, wenn schon dann den kompletten Header mit übermitteln, geht auch bei Onlineanzeigen durch Kopieren und Einfügen

Interessanter Weise wird die angepingte eMailadresse auch für PayPal-Tests genutzt und der Empfänger wurde mit genau dem falschen Namen angesprochen, der auch bei PayPal verwendet wird.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 22442 (13 August 2018)

Hallo Ben,

danke für deine Antwort und auch für die Links zu dem Thema!
Den Rechner, der eine (noch nicht abgeklebte) Webcam hat, habe ich nie für die unterstellten Aktivitäten verwendet, weil u.a. beruflich genutzt. Deshalb fürchte ich auch keine Konsequenzen.

Mit dem Eintrag Bounce Tracking System konnte ich bisher nichts anfangen.

Was mich umtreibt ist, im Header sind ausschlieslich deutsche IPs zu finden, sogar als Absender ein deutscher Provider, hier online.de. Wenn das nicht umgeleitet worden ist, oder ein Account gehackt wurde, müsste man sowas eigentlich mal anzeigen.

Immerhin habe ich rausgekriegt, dass mir im Zusammenhang mit meiner Email-Adresse mal ein Passwort geklaut wurde.
Auch da werde ich nochmal hinschauen.
Für alle die es interessiert, hier der Link, wo man das prüfen lassen kann:

https://sec.hpi.de/ilc/search?lang=de

Gruß an alle Interessierten,
Tirus


----------



## jupp11 (13 August 2018)

Erpresserabzocker sind "innovativ":
https://www.heise.de/security/meldu...sieren-jetzt-mit-Handynummern-ab-4134298.html


> Online-Gauner verschicken derzeit Erpresser-Mails, die zumindest Teile der Handynummer des Empfängers enthalten. In der Mail gibt der Absender vor, den Empfänger mit einer Spionagesoftware infiziert und damit bei der Nutzung einer Pornoseite gefilmt zu haben. Der Absender droht, das Video an die Kontakte des Empfängers zu schicken, sollte das Opfer in spe nicht eine bestimmte Summe per Bitcoin an den Täter zahlen.


----------



## Reducal (13 August 2018)

Tirus schrieb:


> Was mich umtreibt ist, im Header sind ausschlieslich deutsche IPs zu finden, sogar als Absender ein deutscher Provider, hier online.de. Wenn das nicht umgeleitet worden ist, oder ein Account gehackt wurde....


So ist es und deshalb kommt man auf die Halunken allenfalls über den Bitcoin-Account. Doch dass dort auch anonymisiert wird, davon ist auszugehen. Und bis Behörden auf den Account gelangen (weil wahrscheinlich im Ausland) ist der bereits leergeräumt bzw. das Guthaben anderweitig ausgecasht.


----------



## Hippo (13 August 2018)

Unterm Strich - Abhaken und in seinem persönlichen Umfeld Aufklärung betreiben daß keiner auf das schmale Brett kommt zu zahlen.


----------



## BenTigger (8 Februar 2019)

Ist wieder im Umlauf...
Habe grade wieder diese Erpressermail erhalten....

Anbei ein Foto der bei mir möglichen Webcamaufnahme


----------



## Hippo (8 Februar 2019)

Wußte doch daß Du wieder zulange in der Sonne warst ...


----------



## BenTigger (8 Februar 2019)

Neee Stromrechnung nicht bezahlt....


----------



## jupp11 (8 Februar 2019)




----------

